# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Me kë shenjë shkoni më shumë!

## Nyx

*Marredheniet e Dashit me shenjat e tjera:* 
Dashi & Dashi: Kjo mund te jetë lidhje e fuqishme emocionale, mirëpo të dy palet deshirojne te jenë 'ËÅkryesori'. 
Dashi & Demi: Dashi shumë shpejt lodhet nga lidhja me Demin. Mirëpo varësia ndermjet te dy paleve është e madhe.
Dashi & Binjaket: Ky është një çift i mrrekullueshem, sepse te dy palet u kënaqen gjerave të reja dhe komunikimit. 
Dashi & Gaforrja: Kjo fillon si lidhje e fuqishme dhe e sigurtë, mirëpo shumë shpejte kalon vetëm ne kujtim te thjeshtë. 
Dashi & Luani: Nëse mund te gjejne mënyrë dhe hapësirë për kompromis, kjo mund te jetë një kombinim i mrekullueshem. 
Dashi & Virgjeresha: Mosmarreveshje te mëdha, është mirë qe temos realizohet ky kombinim. 
Dashi & Peshorja: Kjo mund te jetë një lidhje e mrekullueshme, mirëpo jo lidhje serioze dhe afatgjate. Dashi & Akrepi: Xhelozia e Akrepit dhe pavarësia e Dashit, është një kombinim mjaft i mirë. 
Dashi & Shigjetari: Të dy palet tregojnë interesime te përbashkëta dhe si çift veprojnë për mrekulli. 
Dashi & Bricjapi: Pas çdo kendi te kësaj lidhje, presin argumenta te shumta. 
Dashi & Ujori: Me mirekuptim te vogël, ky është një kombinim qe premton shumë. 
Dashi & Peshqit: Kjo lidhje mund te mbijetoje vetëm nëse secila pale i përgjigjet nevojave te pales tjetër. 


*Marredheniet e Demit me shenjat e tjera:*
Demi & Dashi: Dashi shumë shpejte do të lodhet nga lidhja e ngadalshme dhe nga varshmëria me Demin. 
Demi & Demi: Ky kombinim mund te jetë i mirë për një kohe te shkurter, sepse te dy palet do të duan te largohen. 
Demi & Binjaket: Të dy palet varen nga njeri tjetri, gjë qe tregon se ka mundësi te dalë diçka nga kjo lidhje. 
Demi & Gaforrja: Interesat dhe dëshirat e përbashkëta e bëjnë këtë një marredhenie harmonike. 
Demi & Luani: Këta te dy do të perfundojne duke e larguar njëri-tjetrin. Ide e keqe për kombinim te këtillë. 
Demi & Virgjeresha: Demi mund t'i inicoje pasionet e Virgjereshes. Lidhje qe premton. 
Demi & Peshorja: Qe te dy për një kohe shumë te shkurter do të lodhen nga kerkesat e njëri-tjetrit. 
Demi & Akrepi: Fillon për mrekulli, mirëpo asnjëri nuk deshiron qe kjo lidhje te zgjase. 
Demi & Shigjetari: Demi serioz dhe Shigjetari i joserioz dhe zbavites, do ta kenë vështirë te rrine se bashku. 
Demi & Bricjapi: Të dy duan te kenë mbështetje te sigurtë. Të dy mund ta sigurojne këtë. Ide e mirë. 
Demi & Ujori: Liria dhe dashuria e madhe për Ujorin, shumë shpejte mund te kaloje ne deshperim. 
Demi & Peshqit: Mund të mos e kuptojnë njëri-tjetrin, mirëpo të dy janë te terhequr nga njeri-tjetri. Lidhje qe premton.


*Marredheniet e Binjakeve me shenjat e tjera:*
Binjaket & Dashi: Ky është një çift i mrekullueshem, për arsye se te dy palet u kënaqen gjerave të reja dhe komunikimit. 
Binjaket & Demi: Të dy janë te varur prej njëri-tjetrit, qe tregon se ky kombinim mund te jetë i suksesshem. 
Binjaket & Binjaket: Të dy janë te interesuar gati ne të gjitha gjërat. Nuk lodhen nga njeri tjetri. Kombinim i mirë. 
Binjaket & Gaforrja: Këta te dy mund vetëm te deshprohen nga njeri tjetri. Asgje me, e mirë dhe e lumtur. 
Binjaket & Luani: Ky kombinim është i mirë dhe relaksues për te dy, prandaj kjo është një ide e mirë. 
Binjaket & Virgjeresha: Interesat e përbashkëta do t'i bashkojne, mirëpo Binjaket shumë shpejt do të lodhen nga lidhja me Virgjereshen. 
Binjaket & Peshorja: Ky është kombinim i mirë. Të dy palet perpthem me idetë e njëri-tjetrit, gjë qe e bën këtë një lidhje te qendrueshme. 
Binjaket & Akrepi: Cift i mirë, mirëpo asnjera pale nuk mund ta duroje tjetrën. 
Binjaket & Shigjetari: Kjo marredhenie fillon ne mënyrë te zjarrte, por mbaron ne te njëjtën mënyrë. 
Binjaket & Bricjapi: Të dy mund të mësojnë shumë gjëra nga njeri tjetri, mirëpo ky kombinim nuk zgjat shumë. 
Binjaket & Ujori: Këta te dy përputhen për mrekulli dhe duket se asgjë nuk mund t'i ndaje. 
Binjaket & Peshqit: Ndjenjat ne fillim mund te jenë shumë te mëdha dhe te zjarrta, mirëpo problemet do të jenë edhe me te mëdha. 


*Marredheniet e Gaforreve me shenjat e tjera:*
Gaforrja & Dashi: Kjo fillon si lidhje e fuqishme dhe e sigurtë, mirëpo shumë shpejt kalon vetëm ne kujtim te thjeshtë. 
Gaforrja & Demi: Interesat dhe dëshirat e përbashkëta e bëjnë këtë një marredhenie harmonike. 
Gaforrja & Binjaket: Këta te dy mund vetëm te deshperohen nga njeri tjetri. Asgje me, e mirë dhe e lumtur. 
Gaforrja & Gaforrja: Të dy kanë nevojë për përkrahje emocionale, mirëpo asnjëri nuk ka kohe ta japi. Nuk mund te jetë lidhje e mirë. 
Gaforrja & Luani: Gaforrja e disponuar mund te gjeje, kenaqesi te madhe ne karakterin e Luanit. 
Gaforrja & Virgjeresha: Këta te dy, përputhen mirë, me atë qe te dy e deshirojne dhe me atë qe te dy mund ta ofrojnë. 
Gaforrja & Peshorja: Këta te dy janë kundershtare te medhenj dhe kjo lidhje shkakton probleme, probleme dhe vetëm probleme. 
Gaforrja & Akrepi: Të dy palet ndjehen te sigurta pranë njera-tjetres. Lidhje qe premton. 
Gaforrja & Shigjetari: Personat ne këtë kombinim me mirë përputhen si shokë se sa si partnere. 
Gaforrja & Bricjapi: Dallimet ne mes këtyre dyve janë shumë te vështira për t'u tejkaluar. 
Gaforrja & Ujori: Emocionet ne dhomen e fjetjes, mund te jenë shkaku kryesor për mbajtjen e kësaj lidhje. 
Gaforrja & Peshqit: Me punën e perbashket, këta te dy mund t'i arrijnë qëllimet ne jetë dhe ne dashuri. 

*Marredheniet e Luanit me shenjat e tjera:*
Luani & Dashi: Nëse mund te gjejne mënyrë dhe hapësirë për kompromis, kjo mund te jetë një kombinim i mrekullueshem. 
Luani & Demi: Këta te dy do të perfundojne duke e larguar njëri-tjetrin. Ide e keqe për kombinim te këtillë. 
Luani & Binjaket: Ky kombinim është i mirë dhe relaksues për te dy, prandaj kjo është një ide e mirë. 
Luani & Gaforrja: Gaforrja e disponuar mund te gjeje, kenaqesi te madhe ne karakterin e Luanit. 
Luani & Luani: Do te jetë vështirë te gjindet zgjidhja se kush do të jetë kryesor ne këtë lidhje, mirëpo këta dy mund te përputhen mirë. 
Luani & Virgjeresha: Ky kombinim nuk mund te zgjase shumë.
Luani & Peshorja: Kontolli mbi Luanin është gjeja, te cilën e kërkon Peshorja. 
Luani & Akrepi: Kjo fillon si një lidhje e fuqishme, mirëpo nuk do të vazhdoje ashtu. Shpejt do të vyshket. 
Luani & Shigjetari: Të dy janë emocional ne këtë aspekt qe tregon se kjo mund te jetë një kombinim i mirë. 
Luani & Bricjapi: Problemet presin pas çdo dere te kësaj lidhje. Nuk është ide e mirë. 
Luani & Ujori: Kjo mund te jetë një lidhje e mirë, vetëm nëse Ujori ka durim dhe e duron Luanin. 
Luani & Peshqit: Të dy janë te mahnitur nga dallimet e njëri-tjetrit, mirëpo kjo nuk do të thotë se mund te zgjase lidhja e tyre. 


*Marredheniet e Virgjereshes me shenjat e tjera:* 
Virgjeresha & Dashi: Mosmarreveshje te mëdha, është mirë qe të mos realizohet ky kombinim. 
Virgjeresha & Demi: Demi mund t'i inicoje pasionet e Virgjereshes. Lidhje qe premton. 
Virgjeresha & Binjaket: Interesat e përbashkëta do t'i bashkojne, mirëpo Binjaket shumë shpejt do të lodhen nga lidhja me Virgjereshen. 
Virgjeresha & Gaforrja: Këta te dy, përputhen mirë, me atë qe te dy e deshirojne dhe me atë qe te dy mund ta ofrojnë. 
Virgjeresha & Luani: Ky kombinim nuk mund te zgjase shumë. 
Virgjeresha & Virgjeresha: Ky kombinim mund te përputhet mirë. 
Virgjeresha & Peshorja: Peshorja shumë shpejt deshiron te largohet nga Virgjeresha. Kerkon me shumë kenaqesi. 
Virgjeresha & Akrepi: Ky kombinim mund te këtë probleme, sepse qe te dy kanë veshtiresi te komunikojne. 
Virgjeresha & Shigjetari: Kjo lidhje nuk zgjat shumë, sepse Virgjeresha nuk mund ta duroje melankolizmin e Shigjetarit. 
Virgjeresha & Bricjapi: Një lidhje e cila premton shumë. Të dyja palet tregojnë interesim ndaj njëri-tjetrit dhe perputhem për mrekulli.
Virgjeresha & Ujori: Ky kombinim nuk mund te zgjase shumë, sepse mes këtyre nuk ka bashkëpunim. 
Virgjeresha & Peshqit: Ne fillim, duket se është lidhje e përkryer, mirëpo për një kohe shumë te shkurter perfundon.

*Marredheniet e Peshores me shenjat e tjera:* 
Peshorja & Dashi: Kjo mund te jetë një lidhje e mrekullueshme, mirëpo jo lidhje serioze dhe afatgjate. Peshorja & Demi: Qe te dy për një kohe shumë te shkurt do të lodhen nga kerkesat e njëri-tjetrit. 
Peshorja & Binjaket: Ky është kombinim i mirë. Të dy palet perpthem me idetë e njëri-tjetrit, gjë qe e bën këtë një lidhje te qendrueshme. 
Peshorja & Gaforrja: Këta te dy janë kundershtare te medhenj dhe kjo lidhje shkakton probleme, probleme dhe vetëm probleme. 
Peshorja & Luani: Do te jetë vështirë te gjindet zgjidhja se kush do të jetë kryesor ne këtë lidhje, mirëpo këta te dy mund te përputhen mirë. 
Peshorja & Virgjeresha: Peshorja shumë shpejt deshiron te largohet nga Virgjeresha. Kerkon me shumë kenaqesi. 
Peshorja & Peshorja: Nëse mund te përputhen ne fillim, ka mundësi te jenë një çift i mrrekullueshem. 
Peshorja & Akrepi: Akrepi për Peshoren për një kohe te shkurter do të bëhet histori. 
Peshorja & Shigjetari: Të dy romantik dhe me sharm te veçantë. Mund te jetë një çift mjaft i mirë. 
Peshorja & Bricjapi: Shumë dallime ne mes këtyre te dyve, bëjnë qe lidhja mos te zgjas shumë. 
Peshorja & Ujori: Të dy do të jenë te kënaqur nga njeri tjetri dhe asnjëri nuk do të doje te largohet. 
Peshorja & Peshqit: Probleme te mëdha do të këtë ne këtë lidhje. Është mirë qe te shmanget. 

*Marredheniet e Akrepit me shenjat e tjera* 
Akrepi & Dashi: Xhelozia e Akrepit dhe pavarësia e Dashit, është një kombinim mjaft i mirë. 
Akrepi & Demi: Fillon për mrekulli, mirëpo asnjëri nuk deshiron qe kjo lidhje te zgjase. 
Akrepi & Binjaket: Cift i mirë, mirëpo asnjera pale nuk mund ta duroje tjetrën. 
Akrepi & Gaforrja: Të dy palet ndjehen te sigurta pranë njera tjetres. Lidhje qe premton. 
Akrepi & Luani: Kjo fillon si një lidhje e fuqishme, mirëpo nuk do të vazhdoj ashtu. Shpejte do të vyshket. 
Akrepi & Virgjeresha: Ky kombinim mund te këtë probleme, sepse qe te dy kanë veshtiresi te komunikojne. 
Akrepi & Peshroja: Akrepi për Peshoren për një kohe te shkurte do të bëhet histori. 
Akrepi & Akrepi: Të dy kërkojnë dhe japin shumë qe do të thotë se kjo mund te jetë lidhje e sigurtë. 
Akrepi & Shigjetari: Gjeja e vetme e cila mund te rezulton nga ky kombinim është një lidhje shumë e shkurter.
Akrepi & Bricjapi: Ne njeri- tjetrin, këta shohin interesim të madh. Kombinim qe premton shumë. 
Akrepi & Ujori: Konfliktet ndermjet këtyre dyve, bëjnë qe kjo lidhje te perfundoj pa filluar mirë. 
Akrepi & Peshqit: Interesat dhe imagjinata e perbashket mund te jetë shkak qe kjo te jetë një lidhje e mirë. 


*Marredheniet e Shigjetarit me shenjat e tjera:*
Shigjetari & Dashi: Të dy palet tregojnë interesime te përbashkëta dhe si çift veprojnë për mrekulli. 
Shigjetari & Demi: Demi serioz dhe Shigjetari i joserioz dhe zbavites, do ta kenë vështirë te rrine se bashku 
Shigjetari & Binjaket: Kjo marredhenie fillon ne mënyrë te zjarrte, por mbaron ne te njëjtën mënyrë. 
Shigjetari & Gaforrja: Personat ne këtë kombinim me mirë përputhen si shokë se sa si partnere. 
Shigjetari & Luani: Të dy janë emocional ne këtë aspekt qe tregon se kjo mund te jetë një kombinim i mirë. 
Shigjetari & Virgjeresha: Kjo lidhje nuk zgjat shumë, sepse Virgjeresha nuk mund ta duroje karakterin e Shigjetarit. 
Shigjetari & Peshorja: Të dy romantik dhe me sharm te veçantë. Mund te jetë një çift mjaft i mirë. 
Shigjetari & Akrepi: Gjeja e vetme e cila mund te rezultoje nga ky kombinim është një lidhje shumë e shkurter. 
Shigjetari & Shigjetari: Të dy kanë interesa te përbashkëta dhe asnjëri nuk lejon qe kjo lidhje te deshtoje. 
Shigjetari & Bricjapi: Këta te dy mund te jenë shokë te mirë, mirëpo nuk do të jenë te suksesshem ne çift. Ide e keqe.
Shigjetari & Ujori: Dashuria ndaj jetës dhe ndaj njeri-tjetrit, e bëjnë këtë një kombinim te mrekullueshem. 
Shigjetari & Peshqit: Qe te dy kërkojnë gjëra qe asnjëri nuk mund t'i mundesoje. 

*Marredheniet e Bricjapit me shenjat e tjera:*
Bricjapi & Dashi: Pas çdo kendi te kësaj lidhje, presin argumenta te shumta. 
Bricjapi & Demi: Të dy duan te kenë mbështetje te sigurtë. Të dy mund ta sigurojne këtë. Ide e mirë. 
Bricjapi & Binjaket: Të dy mund të mësojnë shumë gjëra nga njeri tjetri, mirëpo ky kombinim nuk zgjat shumë. Bricjapi & Gaforrja: Dallimet ne mes këtyre dyve janë shumë te vështira për t'u tejkaluar. 
Bricjapi & Luani: Problemet presin pas çdo dere te kësaj lidhje. Nuk është ide e mirë. 
Bricjapi & Virgjeresha: Një lidhje e cila premton shumë. Të dy palet tregojnë interesim ndaj njera-tjetres dhe perputhem për mrekulli. 
Bricjapi & Peshorja: Shumë dallime ne mes këtyre dyve, bëjnë qe lidhja mos te zgjase shumë. 
Bricjapi & Akepi: Ne njëri-tjetrin, këta shohin interesim të madh. Kombinim qe premton shumë. 
Bricjapi & Shigjetari: Të dy kanë interesa te përbashkëta dhe asnjëri nuk lejon qe kjo lidhje te deshtoje. 
Bricjapi & Bricjapi: Këta te dy përputhen për mrekulli, mirëpo ngjashmeria mund te shkaktoje një situate banale.
Bricjapi & Ujori: ky çift mund te filloje ne mënyrë te pasigurtë, mirëpo nëse pak përputhen ka mundësi te ndodhin gjëra te mrekullueshme.
Bricjapi & Peshqit: Dallimet ne mes te dyve, bëjnë qe kjo te jetë një lidhje shumë e qendrueshme. 

*Marredheniet e Ujorit me shenjat e tjera:* 
Ujori & Dashi: Me mirekuptim te vogël, kjo është një kombinim qe premton shumë. 
Ujori & Demi: Liria dhe dashuria e madhe për Ujorin, shumë shpejt mund te kaloje ne deshperim. 
Ujori & Binjaket: Këta te dy përputhen për mrrekulli dhe duket se asgjë nuk mund t'i ndaje. 
Ujori & Gaforrja: Emocionet ne dhomen e fjetjes, mund te jenë shkaku kryesor për mbajtjen e kësaj lidhje. 
Ujori & Luani: Kjo mund te jetë një lidhje e mirë, vetëm nëse Ujori ka durim dhe e duron Luanin. 
Ujori & Virgjeresha: Ky kombinim nuk mund te zgjase shumë sepse mes këtyre nuk ka bashkëpunim. 
Ujori & Peshorja: Të dy do të jenë te kënaqur nga njeri tjetri dhe asnjëri nuk do të doje te largohet.
Ujori & Akrepi: Konfliktet ndermjet këtyre te dyve, bëjnë qe kjo lidhje te perfundoje pa filluar mirë. 
Ujori & Shigjetari: Dashuria ndaj jetës dhe ndaj njëri-tjetrit, e bëjnë këtë një kombinim te mrekullueshem. 
Ujori & Bricjapi: Këta te dy përputhen për mrrekulli, mirëpo ngjashmeria mund te shkaktoje një situate banale. 
Ujori & Ujori: Kjo nuk ka mundësi te jetë lidhje e zjarrte, mirëpo të dy mund te jenë te kënaqur. 
Ujori & Peshqit: Ujori do të mundohet ne ÃÆ§do rast te dalë nga lidhja me Peshqit.

*Marredheniet e Peshqve me shenjat e tjera:* 
Peshqit & Dashi: Kjo lidhje mund te mbijetoje vetëm nëse secila pale i përgjigjet nevojave te pales tjetër. 
Peshqit & Demi: Mund të mos e kuptojnë njëri-tjetrin, mirëpo të dy janë te terhequr nga njeri-tjetri. Lidhje qe premton. 
Peshqit & Binjaket: Ndjenjat ne fillim mund te jenë shumë te mëdha dhe te zjarrta, mirëpo problemet do të jenë edhe me te mëdha.
Peshqit & Gaforrja: Me punën e perbashket, këta te dy mund Ã¢â¬Å¡t'i arrijnë qëllimet ne jetë dhe ne dashuri. 
Peshqit & Luani: Të dy janë te mahnitur nga dallimet e njëri-tjetrit, mirëpo kjo nuk do të thotë se mund te zgjase lidhja e tyre. 
Peshqit & Virgjeresha: Ne fillim, duket se është lidhje e përkryer, mirëpo për një kohe shumë te shkurte perfundon. 
Peshqit & Peshorja: Nëse mund te përputhen ne fillim, ka mundësi te jenë një çift i mrekullueshem. 
Peshqit & Akrepi: Interesat dhe imagjinata e perbashket mund te jetë shkak qe kjo te jetë një lidhje e mirë. 
Peshqit & Shigjetari: Qe te dy kërkojnë gjëra qe asnjëri nuk mund t'i mundesoje. 
Peshqit & Bricjapi: Dallimet ne mes te dyve, bëjnë qe kjo te jetë një lidhje shumë e qendrueshme. 
Peshqit & Ujori: Ujori do të mundohet ne çdo rast te dalë nga lidhja me Peshqit. 
Peshqit & Peshqit: Asnjeri nuk do të merret me problemet e tjetrit. Lidhje afatshkurter.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Na preve krahët  :i ngrysur: 

Ps: Vetëm për dashurinë është kjo?

----------


## arjeta3

*Demi & Virgjeresha: Demi mund t'i inicoje pasionet e Virgjereshes. Lidhje qe premton.* 

Qe sonte fillova ti besoj horoskopit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Luani & Akrepi: Kjo fillon si një lidhje e fuqishme, mirëpo nuk do të vazhdoje ashtu. Shpejt do të vyshket.


uaa cfare fjale te liga :P

----------


## Morning star

> Marredheniet e Demit me shenjat e tjera:
> Demi & Dashi: Dashi shumë shpejte do të lodhet nga lidhja e ngadalshme dhe nga varshmëria me Demin. 
> Demi & Demi: Ky kombinim mund te jetë i mirë për një kohe te shkurter, sepse te dy palet do të duan te largohen. 
> Demi & Binjaket: Të dy palet varen nga njeri tjetri, gjë qe tregon se ka mundësi te dalë diçka nga kjo lidhje. 
> Demi & Gaforrja: Interesat dhe dëshirat e përbashkëta e bëjnë këtë një marredhenie harmonike. 
> Demi & Luani: Këta te dy do të perfundojne duke e larguar njëri-tjetrin. Ide e keqe për kombinim te këtillë. 
> Demi & Virgjeresha: Demi mund t'i inicoje pasionet e Virgjereshes. Lidhje qe premton. 
> Demi & Peshorja: Qe te dy për një kohe shumë te shkurter do të lodhen nga kerkesat e njëri-tjetrit. 
> Demi & Akrepi: Fillon për mrekulli, mirëpo asnjëri nuk deshiron qe kjo lidhje te zgjase. 
> ...


Mua sme ecka me asnje shenje :P

----------


## [Perla]

> Marredheniet e Bricjapit me shenjat e tjera:
> Bricjapi & Dashi: Pas çdo kendi te kësaj lidhje, presin argumenta te shumta. 
> Bricjapi & Demi: Të dy duan te kenë mbështetje te sigurtë. Të dy mund ta sigurojne këtë. Ide e mirë. 
> Bricjapi & Binjaket: Të dy mund të mësojnë shumë gjëra nga njeri tjetri, mirëpo ky kombinim nuk zgjat shumë. Bricjapi & Gaforrja: Dallimet ne mes këtyre dyve janë shumë te vështira për t'u tejkaluar. 
> Bricjapi & Luani: Problemet presin pas çdo dere te kësaj lidhje. Nuk është ide e mirë. 
> Bricjapi & Virgjeresha: Një lidhje e cila premton shumë. Të dy palet tregojnë interesim ndaj njera-tjetres dhe perputhem për mrekulli. 
> Bricjapi & Peshorja: Shumë dallime ne mes këtyre dyve, bëjnë qe lidhja mos te zgjase shumë. 
> Bricjapi & Akepi: Ne njëri-tjetrin, këta shohin interesim të madh. Kombinim qe premton shumë. 
> Bricjapi & Shigjetari: Të dy kanë interesa te përbashkëta dhe asnjëri nuk lejon qe kjo lidhje te deshtoje. 
> ...



Une do e hedh me fall  :ngerdheshje: 
Berrnut fare  :perqeshje:  po me ato he me interesonin qenkam mire lool (shaka)

----------


## kobra 70

Thua te jen te verteta?!. 
Po ishin te verteta me morri lumi, shenja ime nuk shkon me asnje shenje tjeter.

----------


## Infinite

> Marredheniet e Peshqve me shenjat e tjera: 
> Peshqit & Dashi: Kjo lidhje mund te mbijetoje vetëm nëse secila pale i përgjigjet nevojave te pales tjetër. 
> *Peshqit & Demi: Mund të mos e kuptojnë njëri-tjetrin, mirëpo të dy janë te terhequr nga njeri-tjetri. Lidhje qe premton.* 
> Peshqit & Binjaket: Ndjenjat ne fillim mund te jenë shumë te mëdha dhe te zjarrta, mirëpo problemet do të jenë edhe me te mëdha.
> Peshqit & Gaforrja: Me punën e perbashket, këta te dy mund Ã¢â¬Å¡t'i arrijnë qëllimet ne jetë dhe ne dashuri. 
> Peshqit & Luani: Të dy janë te mahnitur nga dallimet e njëri-tjetrit, mirëpo kjo nuk do të thotë se mund te zgjase lidhja e tyre. 
> Peshqit & Virgjeresha: Ne fillim, duket se është lidhje e përkryer, mirëpo për një kohe shumë te shkurte perfundon. 
> Peshqit & Peshorja: Nëse mund te përputhen ne fillim, ka mundësi te jenë një çift i mrekullueshem. 
> Peshqit & Akrepi: Interesat dhe imagjinata e perbashket mund te jetë shkak qe kjo te jetë një lidhje e mirë. 
> ...



rendesi ka qe premton   :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje: 

megjithese mendoj se njeriu i krijon vete relatat ska te thote shenja, mjafton te gjejne gjuhen e perbashket dhe njera pale te jete me tolerante te pakten.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YaSmiN

*Dashi & Shigjetari: Të dy palet tregojnë interesime te përbashkëta dhe si çift veprojnë për mrekulli.* 
Qenkam me fat qe paskam lindur ne dhjetor edhe qenkam Shigjetari.Duhet ti besoj horoskopit.

----------


## alnosa

Kot berlloqe jane keto ,ne nje web ne anglisht kam lexuar dicka tjeter kundrej shenjave ,e mi te gjithe mbi shenjen qe me pershtatet mua .Ti besoj kesaj ketu apo asaj andej .
Me mire spo i besoj hic perrallave se nuk kam nge .

----------


## Nyx

> Na preve krahët
> Ps: Vetëm për dashurinë është kjo?


Ups m'vjen keq :ngerdheshje:  ... eshte per karakteristikat qe shenjat kane dhe sa i hahet "muhabeti" me njeri-tjetrin




> Mua sme ecka me asnje shenje :P


Mos me thuaj si kshu????? hajde mos u merzit se po s'te eci ty me ata u ecen atyre me ty LOL




> Kot berlloqe jane keto ,ne nje web ne anglisht kam lexuar dicka tjeter kundrej shenjave ,e mi te gjithe mbi shenjen qe me pershtatet mua .*Ti besoj kesaj ketu apo asaj andej .*
> Me mire spo i besoj hic perrallave se nuk kam nge .


Nosa merre mundimin xhan dhe na e sill ta lexojme edhe ne ate qe ke lexuar ti, pastaj marrim ato qe na pelqejne nga te dyja shkrimet dhe shpallim finalin :ngerdheshje:  si rezultat perfundimtar.

----------


## Morning star

Sme ecen o engjell ca te bejm.. sma ka dhen horoskopi qe me ecen me asnje.. me te gjitha shenjat ters me thote.. si duket do  rrikam beqar.

----------


## J@mes

> Marredheniet e Dashit me shenjat e tjera:
> Dashi & Ujori: Me mirekuptim te vogël, ky është një kombinim qe premton shumë.





> Marredheniet e Ujorit me shenjat e tjera:
> Ujori & Dashi: Me mirekuptim te vogël, kjo është një kombinim qe premton shumë.


Mire qe qenka nje kombinim qe premton se do na fikte deren do na fikte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nyx

Stellone lexoje nje her ket:

Element: TOKA
Planeti dominues: VENERA
Nënshenjë: LUANI
Ngjyra astrologjike: E BLERTË DHE VJOLLCË (të kthjellta)

DEMAT janë shenjat më pozitive, më reale, më konkrete të Zodiakut. Mbi ta sundon VENERA, planet i dashurisë, dhe u fal këtyre shenjave lidhshmëri me tokën, kuptim, shëndet. Demat rëndom kanë ndërtim të fortë, janë dinamikë, simpatikë, me sharm. I fitojnë të gjitha betejat, por jo me fuqi e dhunë, por me qëndrueshmëri, dhe duke u sjellë përherë – esull. 
Me kënaqësi lidhen me ndonjë shpirt romantik, me imagjinatë të pasur.
Pra, demat janë tipa dinamikë e energjikë, por të kujdesshëm. Janë entuziastë e optimistë të mëdhenj. Tepër kokëfortë. Me kuptim praktik. Jo sa duhet fleksibilë. Dëshirojnë të jenë përherë të drejtë. 
Janë tipa konservativë. Ikin nga risitë, aventurat. Shenja materialiste.
Intelektin e kanë të qetë. Rëndom, janë pa ambicie të mëdha, por metodistë dhe prakticistë të mëdhenj. 
Vështirë hidhërohen, vështirë pajtohen. Në dukje janë të qetë, përbrenda vullkan. Por janë shumë tolerantë, edhe pse xhelozë, posesivë, të dhënë pas kënaqësive të kësaj bote. 
Përpiqen t’iu qëndrojnë besnikë parimeve dhe t’i mbrojnë të drejtat e veta, me çfarë krijojnë autoritet, edhe pse shpeshherë nuk kanë të drejtë. Vendimin që njëherë e sjell demi, s’e ndërron lehtë. E mban fjalën dhe premtimin. 
Edhe pse e donë jetën e mirë, harxhimet, madje edhe shfrenimin, ky nuk është stil i jetës së tyre. 
Edhe pse çon dashuri dhe bashkëshortësi stabile, i dëshiron “fluturimet” jashtëmartesore, pasi që mbi ta sundon VENERA – planet i dashurisë...
Dashuria është fushë, ku ai, me çdo kusht, dëshiron të afirmohet. Prandaj, DEMI merret si dashnori më i madh i Zodiakut (edhe pse flertuesit më të mëdhenj janë shkorpionët). Pa dashuri vuan tmerrësisht. Duhet të dojë, qoftë edhe personin e gabueshëm (veçanërisht e do të vjetrën, duke kërkuar tek ajo dashuri amësore)! Shumica e DEMAVE nuk mund t’i hiqen tërheqshmërisë së bukurisë, sidomos të trupit të femrës, prandaj janë shumë epshorë. Ata janë ledhatues të pasionuar, për të cilët dashuria është çdo gjë.
Por, edhe pse “të butë”, “të kujdesshëm”, si dashnorë, s’janë të aftë për shprehje të pasionuar të dashurisë, pavarësisht që DEMAT janë tipa seksipilë dhe dashurinë e kanë opsesion. 
Janë plot optimizëm dhe besim në vetvete, me shije për estetikë. Nuk shquhen për inteligjencë të jashtëzakonshme. 
Meqë i takojnë shtëpisë së dytë në horoskop, shtëpisë së begatisë materiale, DEMAT janë materialista të mëdhenj. Për vete, mund të jenë harxhues të mëdhenj, robë të komforit. Sakaq, për të tjerët rëndom janë dorështrënguar. Sidomos, tipat e ulët të DEMIT janë të prirur për haje e pije, dhe në mes tyre ka shpesh dorështrënguar e koprracë të mëdhenj, deri në vetiakësi. Materialisht qëndojnë më mirë në pjesën e dytë të jetës.
Megjithatë, esencialisht DEMAT janë tipa pozitivë. 
Kanë zë të qartë, mund të jenë këngëtarë të mirë. Edhe pse DEMI nuk është shenjë artistike, ai di ta dallojë të mirën nga e keqja, dhe jeton me të bukurën. 

MASHKULLI-DEM është i qetë, i qëndrueshëm, i prirur për mendime, por jo ambicioz. Tërë energjinë e konsumon në dashuri. Aq e adhuron jetën familjare, saqë edhe e tepron në atë drejtim. Prej saj nuk ftohet kurrë. Shpesh martohet me persona nga shtresa e lartë, vetëm sa për ta tërhequr vëmendjen e të tjerëve për “suksesin”. Dhe, derisa të gjitha shenjat tjera të Zodiakut ftohen nga martesa pas një periudhe të caktuar, tek DEMAT meshkuj kjo nuk ndodh që ata të ankohen për kohën djaloshare dhe jetën e kirë. 

GRUAJA DEM: i intereson familja, burri, fëmijët. Është materialiste. E do begatinë materiale. E çmon veten. Shpeshherë me pretendime dhe jorealiste. Rëndom kokëfortë, që vështirë i përshtatet mendimit tjetër. Në punë: praktike. Me sens për fitim. Deponon para. E do luksin, shtëpinë e mirë, gjërat e shtrenjta. S’harxhon kot, as është e shfrenuar. 
Edhe pse nuk është shenjë artistike, e do artin, të bukurën, këngën, muzikëm. 

E META E TYRE MË E MADHE: Çdo gjëje vështirë ia fillojnë. 
IU SHKON: drejtësia, ekonomia, politika, ndërtimtaria.
TË LINDUR NË KËTË SHENJË: Marksi, Lenini, Frojdi, Makiaveli, Golda Meiri, E. Karuzo, O. Vels, Balzaku, S. Dali etj. 

KOMBINIMI: DEMAT pajtohen me VIRGJËRESHËN, BRICJAPIN (deri në 30 vjet) dhe me PESHKUN, GAFORREN (pas 30 vjetëve). Shumë pajtohen me GAFORREN: të dytë e donë shtëpinë, janë të lidhur për familjen; janë gurmanë të mëdhenj; bashkësi harmonike, si edhe me PESHKUN.

SHËNDETI: vështirë sëmuren; pothuajse kurrë. Megjithaë, pikat e tyre të dobëta janë: qafa, fyti, zorrët, majmëria (meqë, vështirë e përmbajnë veten në haje e pije). Mund të pësojnë edhe kriza nervore.

A.A.-NANDA

----------


## Morning star

> KOMBINIMI: DEMAT pajtohen me VIRGJËRESHËN, BRICJAPIN (deri në 30 vjet) dhe me PESHKUN, GAFORREN (pas 30 vjetëve). Shumë pajtohen me GAFORREN: të dytë e donë shtëpinë, janë të lidhur për familjen; janë gurmanë të mëdhenj; bashkësi harmonike, si edhe me PESHKUN.


Dmth dashka te martohem dy here une, cdo 30 vjet nga nje shenje  :perqeshje: 

Nje te qendrueshme spaska per mua?? Ca tersi.

thnx angel  :buzeqeshje: 




> MASHKULLI-DEM është i qetë, i qëndrueshëm, i prirur për mendime, por jo ambicioz. Tërë energjinë e konsumon në dashuri. Aq e adhuron jetën familjare, saqë edhe e tepron në atë drejtim. Prej saj nuk ftohet kurrë. Shpesh martohet me persona nga shtresa e lartë, vetëm sa për ta tërhequr vëmendjen e të tjerëve për “suksesin”. Dhe, derisa të gjitha shenjat tjera të Zodiakut ftohen nga martesa pas një periudhe të caktuar, tek DEMAT meshkuj kjo nuk ndodh që ata të ankohen për kohën djaloshare dhe jetën e kirë.


E e adhurojme i cike jeten familjare ka te drejte ktu.

----------


## Nyx

Ket e kam per Akrepin, mqs jam dhe vet jo per gje :ngerdheshje: 

Element: UJI
Planeta dominuese: MARSI
Nënshenja: BRICJAPI
Ngjyra astrologjike: E KUQJA (me tone të mbyllta) dhe E GJELBËRA e mbyllët, e cila iu shërbem për qetësim nervash; (kjo e fundit iu konvenon posaçërisht akrepëve).
Metali: ARI I KUQ
Guri i çmueshëm: RUBINI
Bima: MIMOZA (lulet me ngjyra të gjalla)
Numri i fatshëm: 100
Veti të përgjithshme: vdekja, seksualiteti, metamorfozat, krizat nervore, vizionariteti. Janë ngushtë të lidhur me çdo gjë që është e errët.

AKREPËT për nga natyra janë enigmatikë, prandaj i duan netët, hijet, ambientet e pandriçuara; çdo gjë e ndritshme dhe e bujshme – i pengon. 
Natyra e tyre është e begatë me kontraste, ku ekziston lufta e pandërprerë midis arsyes dhe pasioneve. 
Janë krenarë, dhe, edhe pse shenja uji, dëshirojnë të dominojnë. 
Janë shenja artistike. Shpesh janë gjenialë.
Janë më të rrezikshëm nga të gjithë ujorët. Dinë të jenë kryeneç, por edhe të ashpër; prandaj, vështirë është për t’i kuptuar. Janë enigmatikë. Të padefinueshëm. Kompleks.
Planet e kanë MARSIN e natës. Janë misteriozë. Me shkathtësi fshehin anët e tyre të dobëta. Iu ndihmon INTUICIONI i thellë. 
Edhe pse të preokupuar shumë me vdekjen, dhe pesimistë në esencë, megjithatë janë plot jetë e dinamikë jetësore. 
Tej mase të ndjeshëm në simpati dhe antipati. Kurrë s’e harrojnë padrejtësinë që iu bëhet. S’i hiqen luftës, e as që e pranojnë disfatën. 
Të qëndrueshëm në vendime, të qëndrueshëm në aksione. Janë në gjendje që tërë energjinë ta koncentrojnë për qëllimin që ia kanë caktuar vetvetes. 
Mendjemprehtë, të hapur për koncepte të reja, me inteligjencë të fortë dhe me mendime të zjarrta. Janë tipa të guximshëm, luftarakë. Por, janë më efikas në mbrojtje sesa në sulm. 
Fizikisht, rëndom, janë joproporcionalë, disharmonikisht të projektuar, por në të shumtën e rasteve – çuditërisht – kanë një “bukuri djallëzore”: shikim të mprehtë dhe sharmë të papërballueshëm. 
Zërin e kanë tepër shqetësues, shqetësim i këndshëm.
Kanë forcë të kontrollohen. Të pasionuar. Nuk bëjnë asgjë gjysmake, qoftë ajo mirë apo keq. Me energji të madhe, shpesh seksualistë të tepruar. Shpeshherë të ndarë në mes të: neokonformizmit, ekscentricitetit dhe racionalitetit. 
Plot ndjenja të thella, intensive, shqetësimplote. Ofendimet nuk i fal lehtë. Shpesh me pasione dinake. Shpesh vdesin befasisht, papritmas. Kanë më tepër sukses në pjesën e dytë të jetës. 
Akrepat dinë të jenë edhe destruktivë dhe autodestruktivë. Kjo përmasë madhore e shpirtit të tyre – prirja për tejkalimin e çdo gjëje, madje edhe të vetvetes – lidhet me vizionin e vdekjes, dhe i bën sadista të mëdhenj, sidomos në dashuri. Ata ndiejnë nevojë të flertojnë me vdekjen, dhe ky aspekt iu vërehet në zërin e tyre, që ka ngjyrë erotizmi.
Edhe pse shenja uji, janë “zjarr që rrjedh”, me shikim pabesueshmërisht depërtues dhe me gjakim kah përsosmëria. Duken rëndom të qetë, frikacakë. Kjo është vetëm sipërfaqësore.
E njohin mirë vetveten. S’kanë kohë për të tjerët. E dinë se janë absolutistë të papërmirësueshëm. Nënçmojnë krejt çfarë është e zakonshme, e pavërtetë, mediokre, duke qenë të vetëdijshëm se rreth tyre çdo gjë është shkëlqim i rrejshëm, maskë, aktrim.
Nëse dëshironi MIQËSI, do ta gjeni tek AKREPI. Përndryshe, akrepat paraqesin elitën në horoskop dhe në kategoritë e njerëzve. 
Si tip luftarak që është, për qëllime të vetat lufton “me duar e me këmbë”. 
Janë shenja më seksuale e Zodiakut. Tërheqin si magnet në seksualitetin e tyre superior, që iu buron nga sytë.
Kryesisht tipa të natës: fantazues, magjikë, shohin gjëra që të tjerët nuk i shohin. Objekt kanë: shpirtin, seksin,misterin. 
Kjo shenjë jep krijues të mëdhenj në fushën e krijimtarisë shpirtërore. 
Ekzistojnë tipat e ulët dhe tipat e lartë të akrepit. Tipat e lartë: posedojnë gjakimin faustian për të njohur jetën dhe vdekjen; posedojnë vetëdisiplinë, vetëkontroll, shpirt të koncentruar; janë dinjitozë, krijimtarë, të guximshëm, simpatikë, magjikë. 

MASHKULLI AKREP: është prepotent, xheloz, hakmarrës, tiran, absolutist (madje, edhe në dashur e miqësi). Edhe pse gjenialë, me këta meshkuj është shumë vështirë të jetohet, sepse janë tiranë dhe despotë të lindur. Martesa me ta rëndom është tragjike, ai e maltreton gruan në të gjitha mënyrat e mundshme. 
Mashkujt-Akep, kur barten në krahët e epsheve, sillen si sadistë, e mundojnë partnerin. 

FEMRA-AKREP është plot pasion, e padefinuar, shpeshherë e çuditshme, mistike, ndonjëherë impulsive dhe sentimentale, por e kthjellet dhe depërtuese; gruaja-skorpion rëndom paraqet enigmë, madje edhe për atë që e njeh kaherë. Sharmi i saj çmend secilin që e ka pranë, por është rëndom e paprekshme, refuzuese, dhe njerëzit e nderojnë duke e kundruar si “grua fatale”. Të terrheq më tepër me magjinë e pashpjegueshme të saj, sesa me bukuri. Sakaq, nga shikimi i saj enigmatik, i errët, derdhet epshi që ofron aventurë fatale. Dëshiron të koketojë e të përvetësojë; thjesht të ta vërë “lakun”. Suksein në këtë plan e ka të garantuar kur këtë e dëshiron. Me të nuk duhet lozur, se ajo mashkullin e sos dhe e gjuan. Akrepi-femër kënaqet në përvetësim dhe koketim, në diskrecion dhe misteriozitet të caktuar, shpesh duke i munduar partnerët. I nevojitet partner i fuqishëm për ta mbajtur dhe për ta shpëtuar nga sadomazohizmi i saj i lindur. Oreksi i saj seksual është greminë, që duhet përmbushur.  Eshtë e mbyllur dhe enigmatike, idealiste dhe materialiste, në kufijtë e së mirës dhe të së keqes. I mbetet besnike qëllimit të vet, por me aktivitetin apo pasivitetin e vet ekstrem, më së pari e dëmton vetveten. Është e pajisur me plot kërkesa e hire. E padefinueshme. Shpesh e pakënaqur, shpesh i ndërron krevatët (është e prirur); lojërat dashurore nuk i adhuron gjithaq, sa ndërrimin e partnerëve. Ajo është dashnore që dëshiron të koketojë, pastaj me lehtësi e hedh partnerin. Vështirë e gjen partnerin e vërtetë. Përkundër tërheqshmërisë magjike që posedojnë, ato dijnë të jenë shpeshherë tejet të errëta, e mbajnë shumë mend të keqen, me predisponim për shumë bashkëshortësi. MARSI, planeti sundues i akrepave, iu jep energji të madhe, pasione, gjakim, andaj edhe akrepat janë shenjat më seksuale të Zodiakut. 
Erotizmi është arma e saj më e mirë dhe më e ligë. Planeti që sundon mbi këtë shenjë, përpos MARSIT – Zot i luftës dhe katasttrofës, që akrepat e mbush zjarr e pasion, është edhe PLUTONI – princ i mjegullës dhe zot i të vdekurve, i cili sundon në mbretërinë e ferrit, dhe ky i bën ato agresive, të ashpra, posesive dhe në këtë periudhë ato janë në gjendje të bëjnë çdo gjë. 
Kanë më tepër të fshehta se çdokush tjetër. 
Tek ajo ka dashuri apo urrejtje, deri në fund. 
Ndodhet në luftë të përhershme në mes trupit dhe shpirtit; ndaj ajo është herë më e zezë se djalli, herë më e bardhë se engjëlli. 

TË LINDUR NË KËTË SHENJË: Paganini, Dostojevski, Trocki, Kamy, I. Gandi, E.A. Po, R. Hadson, M. Crnjanski etj.

KOMBINOHEN: partnerët e tyre më të mirë mund të jenë PESHQIT dhe GAFORRET, pastaj vijnë “tokësorët”: DEMAT, VIRGJËRESHAT, BRICJEPTË. Disharmonikë me ta janë shenjat “e ajrit” dhe ‘të zjarrit”. 
PESHQIT janë partnerët më të mirë për AKREP. Ata për gratë-Akrep janë burra dhe dashnorë të mirë. GAFORRET janë të ngjashëm me peshqit, por pak më të rrezikshëm. Edhe GAFORRET i nënshtrohen “zotërisë” së vet, por... Për gratë-akrep GAFORRET mund të jenë dashnorë të mirë, por s’iu preferohen si bashkëshortë (s’janë të qëlluar), sepse shpeshherë edhe ata vetë janë vetiakë, të pasigurt, ndonjëherë edhe agresivë. Për lidhje të shkurtëra dashurie vijnë në konsiderim edhe “tokësorët”: DEMAT, BRICJEPTË dhe – optimistët e të kthjelltit e fisnikët e Jupiterit: SHIGJETARËT; edhe ata mund të jenë dashnorë të mëdhenj për femrën-akrep. 
Shumë nga akrepet (femra), për shkak të energjisë së madhe dhe pasionit – kërkojnë partnerë edhe tek shenja e DASHIT dhe LUANIT.
Thjesht: ata mund të kombinohen me GAFORREN; me PESHKUN – kombinim i mirë dhe i dobishëm; me BRICJAPIN – të krijuar për njëri-tjetrin; me DEMIN – jashtëzakonisht të lumtur; me AKREPET – bën; me të tjerët nuk janë harmonikë.
Apo: deri në moshën 30 vjeçare – partnerët më të mirë janë gaforret dhe peshqit (sehnja të ujit), sepse këta i durojnë dhe i kuptojnë; kurse pas kësaj periudhe, të përshtatshëm janë bricjeptë – filozofë dhe deri diku të qetë; dhe virgjëreshat – të ftohta dhe racionale (shenja të tokës).
Akrepat janë feniksë që përsëri lindin nga hiri i vet; raki që krijohet nga vluarja e vet.
Përfaqësuesit e kësaj shenje janë shumë të frymëzuar me vdekjen, sepse vetëm me vdekjen zbulohet e fshehta e jetës. Prandaj, ata përherë ndodhen midis jetës dhe vdekjes. 
Gjenialiteti i të pavetëdijshmes s’mund të gjejë përfaqësues më të mirë sesa tek kjo “kafshë e zezë” – AKREPI, njëri prej banorëve më të hershëm të tokës, shtaza e vetme që e asgjëson vetveten (bën autodestruksion), vetitë simbolike të së cilit i karakterizojnë përfaqësuesit e kësaj shenje. Është karakteristike, se edhe këta e dëshirojnë natën, terrin, muzgun, i ikin diellit, dritës, duke i ndjekur vrimat, zgafellat, shpellat. Akrepi është përfaqësues në flamurin e pasioneve, dhe ka qenë emblemë e popullit hebre. Ai udhëheq me fuqinë qiellore të shqiponjës dhe me ambivalencën e çuditshme midis jetës e vdekjes. Tek kjo shenjë, bashkë me vlerat negative: vuajtjen, të ligën, dramën, absurdin, asgjësimin, vdekjen, shkojnë edhe vlerat pozitive të jetës: rilindja, ripërtritja dhe vlerat tjera shpirtërore e materiale. Domethënë, njëkohësisht kanë kreativitet dhe destruktivitet.
A.A.-NANDA

----------


## Morning star

> të krijuar për njëri-tjetrin; me DEMIN


engjell ca thote kjo  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nyx

Nje gje eshte e sigurte ose kjo e para: 



> Akrepi & Demi: Fillon për mrekulli, mirëpo asnjëri nuk deshiron qe kjo lidhje te zgjase.


ose kjo e dyta:
me BRICJAPIN – të krijuar për njëri-tjetrin; me DEMIN – jashtëzakonisht të lumtur

ps: e ke lexuar nxitimthi se e ka pasur per Bricjapin :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Morning star

aha, ok atehere, u prish edhe ky muhabet aq e pati :P

----------


## Blue_sky

Alamet shenje akrepi,angel  :ngerdheshje: 

2 akrepa bashke? Brrrrrrrr, fishekzjarre, shperthime atomike  :ngerdheshje:

----------

